# reptile shows in merseyside?



## sinclairmic (Dec 11, 2011)

i have just aquired a lovely royal.python he is my first reptile and i am proud to be apart of the club  id like to.broaden my knowledge and experience. i live in liverpool does anyone know of any clubs, organisations or shows in the merseyside area?


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

sinclairmic said:


> i have just aquired a lovely royal.python he is my first reptile and i am proud to be apart of the club  id like to.broaden my knowledge and experience. i live in liverpool does anyone know of any clubs, organisations or shows in the merseyside area?



HI :welcome:

Bu sadly no there is no shows in merseyside. they are dotted around the uk but none in the northwest. 

the most pop ones are doncaster and other southern ones. sometimes people do car pools so keep your ears and eyes open. 

For advices the snake section can be good. Although you get the odd know it all that can be harsh. dont take it personally. 

sometimes a good reptile shop can be good for advice but not all. depending where you live I can recommend one or two. 

There is a meet up in chester zoo in april/may time for a social meet up.


----------

